# Tanked



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I just saw a preview for a new show on Animal Planet called "Tanked".

It's a bout a family that builds custom fish tanks. Looks like it could be my new favorite show...

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

very cool cant wait for it to start!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks awesome







Can't wait to see it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that looks like a pretty cool show.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to this!

Wish they did something like this sooner!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I hope it fails miserably. If it becomes popular it will drive up the price of everything in the hobby just like finding nemo did for clownfish


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Boobah said:


> I hope it fails miserably. If it becomes popular it will drive up the price of everything in the hobby just like finding nemo did for clownfish


That is possible and would suck....but I'll watch every episode....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Boobah said:


> I hope it fails miserably. If it becomes popular it will drive up the price of everything in the hobby just like finding nemo did for clownfish


I highly doubt even if this show takes off it will have even a small percentage of the success and impact of finding nemo


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

bob351 said:


> I hope it fails miserably. If it becomes popular it will drive up the price of everything in the hobby just like finding nemo did for clownfish


I highly doubt even if this show takes off it will have even a small percentage of the success and impact of finding nemo








[/quote]

These guys seem like they do VERY high end tanks that cost big time money to build.

I doubt many will see this show and rush out to buy 5,000 gallon tanks to fill with reef sharks.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone catch this yet?

I missed it on Sunday, but set the DVR to record it tonight...

I LIKE IT!

Couple ball bustin New Yawka's building HIGH END aquariums in Vegas.

This is NOT going to create any "run" like Finding Nemo did unless your daddy is EXTREMELY WEALTHY!!

It does have the pitfalls of "scripted reality TV" but I can forgive it cause I dig the subject matter and the characters are likeable...

Looking forward to the next episode, and many more to come...


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

This show aint bad, I liked it, even my girlfriend likes it (one of the few things we actually can watch together). I got it set to record tonight, and my dvr said they are building a 57,000 gallon tank for a Church. Your defiantly going to have to check that out I know I am.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I watched a free episode on iTunes. I have to say that I wasn't a big fan of it. Yeah it was really cool to see some huge sw tanks. But it seemed very very scripted and poor acting at that. The other downside was that they didn't show them actually building a single tank. Just them installing it.

I was hoping to see some actual tank building in the show.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

cduuuub said:


> This show aint bad, I liked it, even my girlfriend likes it (one of the few things we actually can watch together). I got it set to record tonight, and my dvr said they are building a 57,000 gallon tank for a Church. Your defiantly going to have to check that out I know I am.


When a church has enough frivolous money to install a 57,000 gallon aquarium something is wrong with the world.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive seen it they all hi$ tanks. They do make some nice tanks tho.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> I watched a free episode on iTunes. I have to say that I wasn't a big fan of it. Yeah it was really cool to see some huge sw tanks. But it seemed very very scripted and poor acting at that. The other downside was that they didn't show them actually building a single tank. Just them installing it.
> 
> I was hoping to see some actual tank building in the show.


They do show some actual building, not much though, and its the same thing every time. re-glueing and re sanding seams that werent done right the first time.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Downloading the first 3 episodes.







Thanks for the heads up


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The bad acting and script does kinda suck, but I like the guys, and like seeing the cool tanks they build.

and yes, a church building a 57K gallon tank is pretty messed up!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

[email protected]° said:


> The bad acting and script does kinda suck, but I like the guys, and like seeing the cool tanks they build.
> 
> *and yes, a church building a 57K gallon tank is pretty messed up!!*


Maybe they have 1000's of people to baptize 

No for real that is absolutely crazy. As a strong believe in Christ even I think that is crazy. How do you justify spending that kind of money on a fish tank as a non-profit organization. These kind of churches make all the other churches look bad and money hungry.

Anyway the show was semi interesting but it was really easy to see the terribly scripted parts, they always want to make someone look lazy and semi worthless and then they save the day with the perfect suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it a church of Scientology?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Also, I'll just leave these here to save people the trouble of finding downloads or re-runs.





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuEeC_Bko5s&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p56XT8i8NnE&feature=related


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

looks interesting .. il check itout


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks trav for posting it. just watched the whole thing. some real nice fish were featured. but i have to say it was a little boring at times. and the scripting was a tad annoying too. reminded me of the oc chopper show. if it wasnt for the fact that im interested in the subject matter i probably wouldnt watch the whole thing


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

I just watched the first two episodes. It wasn't that badly scripted to the point where you know it's fake.

How are they dumping so many fish into the tanks so quickly, do they even cycle the tanks or is there some tv magic we don't get to see?

Welcome HM


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

That was the exact same thing I was wondering trav. They seem to just fill up the tank and dump in tons of fish.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ya lots of things make me wonder what they know about fish. One thing tho is that these are fish only tanks...so it isn't as delicate as tanks with corals. One episode, they used ice cubes to cool the tap water. weird.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Traveller said:


> I just watched the first two episodes. It wasn't that badly scripted to the point where you know it's fake.
> 
> How are they dumping so many fish into the tanks so quickly, do they even cycle the tanks or is there some tv magic we don't get to see?
> 
> Welcome HM


I found that odd as well.

My guess is that they have cycled bio media at the shop balls, live rock rubble, etc. Plus they are likely running skimmers and UV.

Plus as pointed out they are fish only tanks with artificial corals, not as sensitive as a reef.

That church was too much! Must cost them a million dollars a year to maintain not to mention the millions it cost to build.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Next weeks will be good install of an aquarium for an open hear patient. The kid looked no more than 4 yrs old.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I like the tanks themselves but the decorations and fake "reef" stuff they make is ridiculous. The beer keg tank was cool but what the hell was that pile of crap in the middle? The lawyers tank with the law book and scales? Even their "reef" tanks look like they were built from a Drs Foster Smith catalog.

I appreciate that the show isn't for fish keepers but to show the way they treat the fish and the unnatural environments they put them in really kind of sucks. I've spent a ton of time over the years preaching proper fish keeping and the beauty of a biotope and this is the exact opposite of that.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I like the tanks themselves but the decorations and fake "reef" stuff they make is ridiculous. The beer keg tank was cool but what the hell was that pile of crap in the middle? The lawyers tank with the law book and scales? Even their "reef" tanks look like they were built from a Drs Foster Smith catalog.
> 
> I appreciate that the show isn't for fish keepers but to show the way they treat the fish and the unnatural environments they put them in really kind of sucks. I've spent a ton of time over the years preaching proper fish keeping and the beauty of a biotope and this is the exact opposite of that.


you have to take into account the fact that these tanks were all commercial and the clients only want them for show. they arent interested in proper fishkeeping and a beautiful biotope they just want some pretty fish to wow the customers.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

disappointed at this show... thought it would be a little more informative

these people know little more than what you need to hook up to keep them alive vs what is actually going on in the filters and anything about the fish really... so far not impressed


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^im with the canuck.its boring and scripted like all the other crap on TV.couldnt watch it for too long.

id rather talk to yall about fish and sh*t like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I read around and apparently they use instant cycling bacteria.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

idk why.just use filter media with existing benificial bacteria on it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm guessing it has to do with ease of storage and transportation of the media, or maybe they don't even use anything and they're trying to sell a product. Their workshop appears to be just a workshop, haven't spotted an actual fishtank on their premises yet. I was expecting some better builds tbh, maybe more technical detail (filtration specs etc.).
All it seems these guys do is play around with clay and acrylic, and make journeys to fish wholesalers and purchase tons of fish before the tank is even installed.

Overall, I rate this show 4/10, watchable, but not enough to keep me hooked the whole episode.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

2 types of fish keepers.

Hobbiest who take initative to understand the science and proper care,

And rich fucks who pay $$$ to have a very large glass box full of fish NOW.

This show caters to them.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

These guys aren't really fish keepers. They're construction workers that use glass. They can do some cool things on a big scale, but it's not a show for a knowledgeable "aquarist"


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually they dont use glass... they use Acrylic. Not trying to be a smartass or anything, i just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

semantics


----------

